# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Scene Map

## Juggernaut1981

Most games (D&D XEd, White Wolf's Storyteller games, GURPS, etc) all have the concept of arriving at a scene or having a scene occur.  I am suggesting mapping a location for a key scene to some other story (or maybe as the whole of a story).  As examples...

The House for Bad Murder TM (as in How to Host a Murder, Classic Murder-Mystery Films/Plays)
A marketplace or slum district (think of any applicable chase scene)
Meeting with Mr B. Bad-Evilguy (either the EPIC CLASH or the Obligatory Preamble Skirmish)
Scene of Nasty Magical Mojo (place where Demons were summoned, sacrifices of many children, etc)
Pious House of Good-Cleric Steve

I'm sure you get the idea.  It would come with some text (either on the map or just in the thread...)
Open-ended... yes.
Potentially Heaps Of Fun? Yes

----------


## tilt

yeah...  you can map the evil death trap that the arch nemesis of the characters will put the players in but of course then leave expecting the trap to do the work for him and not have any craving/temptation/lust to see the characters killed at all  :Smile:   ... maybe a Sea Bass with lasers?   :Wink:

----------

